
Why Game of Thrones Episode 8.3 Was Objectively Bad - emax007
https://retina.ai/blog/game-of-thrones/
======
chewz
I have a simple argument and the time will show if it is true.

The streaming wars are comming and HBO desperately needed Game of Thrones
franchise - prequels, spin stories etc. GoT had been driving subscriptions of
HBO.

Unfortunately producers have droped the ball in the last seasons and alienated
many many GoT fans judging by reactions. [1][2]

This is simply significantly diminishing the value of HBO.

[1] [https://www.change.org/p/hbo-remake-game-of-thrones-
season-8...](https://www.change.org/p/hbo-remake-game-of-thrones-
season-8-with-competent-writers)

[2] [https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/05/17/how-
unpr...](https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/05/17/how-
unprecedented-is-the-decline-of-game-of-thrones)

~~~
ga-vu
Oh yea... D&D should have just passed the season to new producers and move on
to other projects. They effectively killed GoT and HBO at the same time. And I
expect fans to sabotage their Star Wars films as payback.

